
Fraudsters target "wire payment switch" at banks to steal millions - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com/fraudsters-target-wire-payment-switch-at-banks-to-steal-millions/article/307755/
======
dmix
> RSA researcher Limor Kessem said she had not seen the wire payment switch
> attacks in the wild, but the company had received reports of the attacks
> from customers.

Ouch, even worse than expected. They didn't even detect it happening after the
fact.

~~~
cynusx
she's a consultancy, her customers are banks and other types of financial
institutions (I presume)

------
confluence
This is why I love security so much. You have to continually challenge the
assumptions that underlie most people's thinking. For example almost all
consumer locks can be picked within 30 seconds. Home alarm devices can be
defeated by a quick team, a sledge hammer, a mask, and a car. The most secure
systems have been taken down by attacking the email of the security chief's
wife. Attackers are bold, they are creative, and they always keep you on your
toes. It only takes one tiny opening for an attack to be put into play, and
that opening more often than not is just a small stupid little thing that you
failed to consider. Things that people don't seem to consider include the
personal security of their employees, a USB stick being passed around air gap
SCADA systems, or their ability to deal with multiple attacks simultaneously.

It only takes one flaw to bring an entire complex system to its knees. It
takes a whole lot of challenging faulty abstractions, critical thinking,
extreme pessimism and a whole dollop of both cynicism and pragmatism to keep
them purring along.

Security rocks. Only the paranoid survive.

~~~
epochwolf
> This is why I love security so much.

This is why I hate humanity so much.

~~~
confluence
We are nothing without the humanity that surrounds us. Use security to
mitigate the downsides that humanity brings.

------
retube
Can't access this site, pop up demanding I register

------
artrea
bitcoin user not affected

